# معاهد ومدارس التعدين حول العالم mining school around the world



## alshangiti (29 نوفمبر 2009)

http://www.uiweb.uidaho.edu/mining_school/






























[SIZE=-1]The idea for this WEB page took hold quite some time ago. In 1978 I was Head of Mining at New Mexico Tech. I found myself often talking (complaining?) to other mining dept. heads. It was no surprise that we had a great deal in common. I thought it would be a good idea if we could open more lines of communication between mining departments. The one place where we all, or nearly all, would meet was at the annual SME meeting. I arranged for all the mining department heads to meet on the Sunday before the actual meeting and rented a room in a hotel and arranged an agenda. There was some initial skepticism but the first meeting clearly demonstrated to all that there were many common problems and the benefits of sharing solutions.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
I ran these meetings pretty much single handedly until I left the US to migrate to Australia in 1982. I stayed there for 10 years until I returned to the U S to take up my current position at the Univ. of Idaho. I was naturally delighted to learn that Dept. Head Meetings are now a fixture of the SME meetings.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
One of the themes of the early meetings was the need for more communication, especially regarding common problems. I also suggested to the SME that they expand their annual _Guide to Minerals Schools_ to include mining departments outside the US. They were hesitant to do this because the size might become unwieldy (they were right). At that time, the Society of Petroleum Engineers did, in fact, include all universities outside the US that have petroleum engineering departments but there are very few petroleum departments outside the US. There are quite a few mining departments outside of the United States. In Europe alone you will find around 40 and most people I come into contact with are not aware of mining departments such as the School of Mines at the Mongolian Technical University.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
Once I returned to the US, I still had this idea of somehow linking up mining departments. One day, while using the _Guide_, I realized that the Internet was exactly what I was looking for. I proposed the idea of this WEB site to the administrators at Idaho who gave me the green light to proceed.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
The project officially started on 29 March, 1996, when the first page was finished thanks to T. Laurenciu Tecsa, a Visiting Scholar from the Tech. Univ. in Petrosani, Romania. He and I made the initial WEB page. A few years later, Dr. Li Zhongxue from Beijing, China, visited me while on sabbatical (study leave) and made the first of several changes. Prof. Tim Shaw of the Imperial College, London, was a tremendous help by continually discovering new mining sites to add links to. For the past few years, Visiting Scholars for the University of Magdeburg, Germany, have assisted with further upgrades. The version you are now browsing was made almost entirely by three of these Visiting Scholars: Steffen Masik, Eric Bayrhammer and Christoph Walter.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
This WEB page is only as good as the mining departments throughout the world make it. If you find a link to a particular university missing, it is probably not because it has not been notified. Write to them with copy to me and have them send me email.[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
I've surfed quite a few WEB pages and the ones that appeal to me are those that start off with a history of the department, notable accomplishments and famous faculty. From here on, the sites seem to diverge. One essential feature should be the listing of faculty, their interests, email and, ideally, each's individual WEB page. If you are associated with one of the many universities that are linked to this site, _don't forget to keep your WEB page up to date._[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]
Please use the feedback form to let me know you what you think of this WEB page. Your comments and suggestions are appreciated. _I hope that you enjoy surfing the mining departments throughout the world._[/SIZE]
[SIZE=-1]John R. Sturgul
Moscow, ID
[/SIZE]


----------

